# Mobile Phone Help



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All

The clock is ticking me and the family will be over on Monday a day earlier than planned but the flights were cheap 

I just wanted to know about mobile phone contracts in Spain.

Mine is due to end tomorrow and I just wanted to know how easy it is getting a contract in Spain and do any of the well known networks, Orange, Voda, T Mobile do them in Spain?

Many Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

To get a contract phone in Spain (and a PAYG), you need your NIE number/residencia, an address and a bank account. There is orangeES, vodafone ES and movistar/telefofonica. 

Jo xxx


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> To get a contract phone in Spain (and a PAYG), you need your NIE number/residencia, an address and a bank account. There is orangeES, vodafone ES and movistar/telefofonica.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, I'm planning on setting my bank up in the first week or two, so even for a PAYG sim you need all that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andys0607 said:


> Thanks Jo, I'm planning on setting my bank up in the first week or two, so even for a PAYG sim you need all that?



Not the bank account, but you need the rest!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andys0607 said:


> Thanks Jo, I'm planning on setting my bank up in the first week or two, so even for a PAYG sim you need all that?


No, they don´t need all that for a PAYG. Just an NIE or passport number.


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> No, they don´t need all that for a PAYG. Just an NIE or passport number.


Thanks guys that sorts that out then.

:clap2:

I'm sure I will be asking more once we are in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out the PAYG rates carefully before you commit to a long term agreement - Yoigo are a quarter the price of Movistar, for example (8 cents a minute compared to 32 cents).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> No, they don´t need all that for a PAYG. Just an NIE or passport number.


They did for me Huh!!! They wanted my passport (copy of), my NIE/residencia (copy of) and my address - I think they wanted to see my rental agreement/utility bills too!!!!!! That was with Orange ES

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> They did for me Huh!!! They wanted my passport (copy of), my NIE/residencia (copy of) and my address - I think they wanted to see my rental agreement/utility bills too!!!!!! That was with Orange ES
> 
> Jo xxx


I got fed up with Orange, they wanted €20 to unlock my UK Orange phone so I could put a Spanish Orange SIM card in it!!! Yoigo are much more user friendly and cheaper too.


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I got fed up with Orange, they wanted €20 to unlock my UK Orange phone so I could put a Spanish Orange SIM card in it!!! Yoigo are much more user friendly and cheaper too.


It looks like I will be trying Yoigo first then.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I got fed up with Orange, they wanted €20 to unlock my UK Orange phone so I could put a Spanish Orange SIM card in it!!! Yoigo are much more user friendly and cheaper too.



Thats interesting cos thats why I went with Orange cos they unlocked it for free and were the cheapest for what I wanted at the time. Yoigo didnt work around here

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As I have said in many of these.. do look at HITS mobile... google them

They have excellent coverage, and are cheaper than all the others.. much cheaper..and you can call the UK for less than the standards landline rates... well worth checking them out!

The reason you need passport number or NIE is because as of a year or so ago the law in Spain, to help combat terrorism, was changed to say that anyone with a mobile must be accountable... In other words, they can always trace the owner of a phone. Anyone who had not previously given ID to buy a phone and who did not go and register their ID got cut off.

You shouldnt need more than a passport number to do it but some stores are stricter than others on what they require... like everything in Spain it depends on who you get. I now have vodafone contract but prior to this i had HITS PAYG and they took passport number and that was all!


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning all. I take it when I get to Spain I'll be able to buy a pay as you go Sim for the phone I've already got? It's already unlocked. How much do they cost, roughly? Ta xx


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> To get a contract phone in Spain (and a PAYG), you need your NIE number/residencia, an address and a bank account. There is orangeES, vodafone ES and movistar/telefofonica.
> 
> Jo xxx


Good morning, I take it when I get to Spain I'll be able to buy a pay as you go Sim for the phone I've already got? It's already unlocked. How much do they cost, roughly? Ta xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ettylou said:


> Good morning all. I take it when I get to Spain I'll be able to buy a pay as you go Sim for the phone I've already got? It's already unlocked. How much do they cost, roughly? Ta xx


Yoigo charges €20 for a PAYG SIM card, which includes €20 of calls. I expect other companies do similar deals.
https://tienda.yoigo.com/selforder/solo-sim


----------

